# I Want A Boob Job For Christmas



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 28, 2007)

Spongey silicone balloons,
Who needs a boat?
I can stay afloat
With my bulging chest pontoons.

HAHA!! Sorry...I love that song! It's so hilarious! Anyhoo, I did a video for a youtuber request for Red & Gold and realized how it seems like such a cool Christmas look! Anyhoo, hope you guys like it!

FACE
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup - shade 18 (g)
MAC Studio Fix - NC 35
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish n Northern Lights (for blush)

EYES
Urban Decay Primer Potion (for base)
MAC Flammable eye paint
MAC Gold Mode pigment (from the Rushmetal collection)
MAC Mi' Lady mineralized eyeshadow (from the Antiquitease/Colour collection)
MAC Ricepaper eyeshadow (highlight)
MAC Smolder eye kohl (liner)
Diorshow Mascara in black
MAC Espresso eyeshadoe (for brows)

LIPS
Stýli-Style Line & Seal lipliner in Red
MAC Queen's Sin lipstick (from Antiquitease/Colour collection)
MAC Boundless 3D-glass



























And just cause I thought this smiley was cute...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHOO-CHOO!!!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow!  That is awesome.

eta:  I want one too ... oops did I say that out loud?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy crap. I fucking love this. Gorgeous.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

flawless!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 28, 2007)

i loooove it!


----------



## MACMuse (Nov 28, 2007)

this looks damn good! so perfect.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 28, 2007)

This is just FLAWLESS!!! I always love your looks, you are so talented & beautiful & i was so happy to see a new post from you today


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that looks amazing!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 28, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 28, 2007)

Very pretty! I LOVE the lips. Your subject line made me laugh lol. I want one too!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## black_crx (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy crap this is amazing!  You look so pretty!  I have to watch your video for this...great job & I've missed you around here


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow!! This is flawless! I love this!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 28, 2007)

I always adore your looks.  This is so nice and perfect for Christmas.


----------



## rolocakes (Nov 28, 2007)

wow this is beautiful!


----------



## onedollarshort (Nov 28, 2007)

wow!! i love this!! soo prettiful!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 28, 2007)

Flawless!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 28, 2007)

you look amazing and your picture quality is amazing!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 28, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## nikki (Nov 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2007)

That is so VERY pretty!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 28, 2007)

Not everyone can wear red lipstick like you do, you're gorgeous!
I love the highlights on your brow bone
Thank you for posting this


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 28, 2007)

This is beautiful!! You're so gorgeous!!


----------



## *KT* (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm speechless.  Gorgeous!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 29, 2007)

pretty eyes, i wish mine were dark brown!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 29, 2007)

LOVE everything! I really love your videos! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 29, 2007)

I love it! It is Christmas-y


----------



## XShear (Nov 29, 2007)

very pretty and understated.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Nov 29, 2007)

i love it!! thanks for the tutorial you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## shmoopy (Nov 29, 2007)

i am so loving this!  love the color combo - love!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my!! I love it!! I think I'm gonna try to duplicate this look this weekend!


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow that looks flawless. I love ittttt.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 29, 2007)

sooo pretty!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG that's gorgeous !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking that Mi' Lady isn't really "wearable" (at least for me) but I think my opinion is different now lol


----------



## fingie (Nov 29, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 2, 2007)

this is beautiful! love the colours on you


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 2, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 3, 2007)

wow...I´m totally in love with this combo!! you did an amazing blendig job too...and you look beautiful..


----------



## X_SiN_X (Dec 3, 2007)

H O T mama


----------



## bjorne_again (Dec 3, 2007)

sooooo pretty! you made red look so, like, a normal colour to use on the eyes. uber hot, my dear!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 3, 2007)

You look beautiful!!!


----------

